# What’s the best excuse to refuse picking up pax heading to bad hoods?



## Alexxx_Uber (Sep 3, 2018)

picked up a Lyft pax in good neighborhood at 11pm, but the destination was in bad hood. Pax was fine. Dropped her off and turned off Lyft as I didn’t want to pickup from the hood. In my return route, in one of the one lane dark back roads a car tailgated me and started high beam flashing and horn. I was scared to death literally. Put the gear on sport mode, turned on warning lights, and pushed my horn continuously, and ran with max speed toward campus area which I knew is full of cops. The asshole gave up after couple miles fortunately. I think he wanted to rob me ...


----------



## HotUberMess (Feb 25, 2018)

Thanks for the laughs


----------



## tohunt4me (Nov 23, 2015)

There is no reason to refuse.

Now . . . guy behind you probably wondered why you were driving so slow.
He wanted to GET THE HELL OUT OF THERE !

Just be Respectful and you will have no problems.


----------



## Alexxx_Uber (Sep 3, 2018)

I was driving 10 mph above speed limit, in a deer loaded area, at 11:30 pm


----------



## tohunt4me (Nov 23, 2015)

Reminds me of this car i bought dirt cheap from a crack head 
$500.00 nice little ride. 
Worth 5 times that.

People ALL over town tried to wave that car down !
They were wondering why it didnt stop.


----------



## Zebonkey (Feb 2, 2016)

tohunt4me said:


> Now . . . guy behind you probably wondered why you were driving so slow.


Yep. Too many slow moving ants.
Move it, beat it, step on it!


----------



## The Gift of Fish (Mar 17, 2017)

Alexxx_Uber said:


> I was scared to death literally.


I rather doubt that.


----------



## tohunt4me (Nov 23, 2015)

They even had 1 Genius.
Bought crack from an undercover.
He managed to escape from police that instantly tried to bust him.
Went back to exact same cop and tried to buy AGAIN !
Serious.


----------



## LaughingMan (Mar 20, 2018)

Some people can't afford to live in nice areas so just take them home and turn off uber on your way out. End of story.


----------



## Alexxx_Uber (Sep 3, 2018)

Again, 11:30 pm, 10 mph above the limit, in area full of deer herds. No I wasn’t slow

You don’t know how shitty is that area ... (Trenton).
I’m seriously looking for a way to refuse rides toward that hood.


----------



## tohunt4me (Nov 23, 2015)

The Deer like it !


----------



## mbd (Aug 27, 2018)

Wear a gangster cap, and put anti trump sticker in the back of the car...
After getting to the good neighborhood, remove the sticker and the cap.
Or put Obama 08 sticker in the back of the car .


----------



## Uber Crack (Jul 19, 2017)

HotUberMess said:


> Thanks for the laughs


^^^ THAT^^^ cracked me up so hard, I'm still laughing 5 mins later


----------



## Alexxx_Uber (Sep 3, 2018)

Another evening, in my noobie period, I picked up a cracked tall white guy


tohunt4me said:


> The Deer like it !


the dears were scared by my continus horn! Could've jumped in front of me!

Another evening, in my noobie period, I picked up a cracked tall white guy who was heading to that hood. He put two stops. In his first stop he went to liquor store, but returned with a black small bag smelling obviously like drug. In next stop he went to meet with his FRIEND (you know what is that), and asked me to wait 5 minutes. I ran away as soon as he left ...


----------



## Over/Uber (Jan 2, 2017)

When you see the drop address, cancel the ride and tell the pax you have a sudden family emergency, that you can't take them.

Leave it for someone with some sack.


----------



## Alexxx_Uber (Sep 3, 2018)

Over/Uber said:


> When you see the drop address, cancel the ride and tell the pax you have a sudden family emergency, that you can't take them.
> 
> Leave it for someone with some sack.


Sounds like a legit excuse - will use it next time


----------



## Sodium101 (May 23, 2018)

Alexxx_Uber said:


> In my return route, in one of the one lane dark back roads a car tailgated me and started high beam flashing and horn.


So the guy was trying to tell you that your lights are not turned on and you ran like a pansy?

I motion to people every night to turn on their headlights. Only about 10% actually get the message. One time, a pickup truck behind me had no lights on. I had no one in my car. I was trying to motion to him with my flashlight and turning my lights on and on. Didn't get the message for a while.


----------



## Uber Crack (Jul 19, 2017)

Eh I've also had a few sketch things happen driving at night but on the bright side with adrenalin you won't need caffeine for a while. That won't be your last scary experience. 

If the app is off you're on your own insurance. If the app is on you're on Uber's insurance, you know for the bullet holes and stuff; and the life insurance if you are signed up with it.

I drive anyone anywhere. I used to turn the app off and go to where I felt more comfortable when I was new and didn't know certain areas but now I feel fine and safe.  
Uber on...


----------



## Alexxx_Uber (Sep 3, 2018)

Sodium101 said:


> So the guy was trying to tell you that your lights are not turned on and you ran like a pansy?
> 
> I motion to people every night to turn on their headlights. Only about 10% actually get the message. One time, a pickup truck behind me had no lights on. I had no one in my car. I was trying to motion to him with my flashlight and turning my lights on and on. Didn't get the message for a while.


Not really- my lights are automatic. It switches automatically between low and high beam depending on if there is a car in front. Plus, he was tailgating seriously close distance, and did the whole thing for about 5 minutes non stop


----------



## Uber Crack (Jul 19, 2017)

> Leave it for someone with some sack.


Lol  The mods will kill that comment


----------



## tohunt4me (Nov 23, 2015)

The Guy was PISSED !
His kids were trying to sleep
Then some guy comes through the neighborhood speeding . . .
Blowing his horn
Attracting all kinds of attention !


----------



## Alexxx_Uber (Sep 3, 2018)

Uber Crack said:


> Eh I've also had a few sketch things happen driving at night but on the bright side with adrenalin you won't need caffeine for a while. That won't be your last scary experience.
> 
> If the app is off you're on your own insurance. If the app is on you're on Uber's insurance, you know for the bullet holes and stuff; and the life insurance if you are signed up with it.
> 
> ...


I'm sworn to not to give rides heading to bad hood. Just tryto make up the best excuse. Seriously


----------



## Over/Uber (Jan 2, 2017)

Uber Crack said:


> Lol  The mods will kill that comment


What, Uber Eats, bag-o-McDonald's? Why would they kill that?


----------



## Alexxx_Uber (Sep 3, 2018)

tohunt4me said:


> The Guy was PISSED !
> His kids were trying to sleep
> Then some guy comes through the neighborhood speeding . . .
> Blowing his horn
> Attracting all kinds of attention !


Read whole things from beginning, you are lost


----------



## RoWode12 (May 12, 2018)

Dude...no one wanted to rob you. 

You’re a Lyft Driver.


----------



## Alexxx_Uber (Sep 3, 2018)

Yeah, 5 minutes tailgating with flashing high beams and horns, turning each turn I turn ... yeah you are right, he just wanted me to move faster


----------



## Jay Dean (Apr 3, 2015)

define bad hood


----------



## Alexxx_Uber (Sep 3, 2018)

Google


----------



## Jay Dean (Apr 3, 2015)

Alexxx_Uber said:


> Google


What?


----------



## tohunt4me (Nov 23, 2015)

If the roads were paved
Not all cars were on blocks
If busses still have advertising on them
If people are outside . . .
Not inside afraid of gunfire
Its not bad

Google is a bad neighborhood !
The Transhumanist Bots have taken over !


----------



## Alexxx_Uber (Sep 3, 2018)

Jay Dean said:


> What?


Bad hood is obvious- everybody knows. Define what


----------



## Uber Crack (Jul 19, 2017)

Alexxx_Uber said:


> Yeah, 5 minutes tailgating with flashing high beams and horns, turning each turn I turn ... yeah you are right, he just wanted me to move faster


ToHuntForMe is just messing with you 

I got into a car following me situation once but it was because the pax in my car started messing with some randoms in another car and it was ON. It IS scary but tbh that can happen anywhere. I managed to shake them and ripped my pax a new one. We were all so grateful to be alive that it ended up being a bonding moment with the pax.


----------



## Jay Dean (Apr 3, 2015)

Alexxx_Uber said:


> Bad hood is obvious- everybody knows. Define what


Jesus, stop driving for the pax sake, never thought I'd say that


----------



## tohunt4me (Nov 23, 2015)

Now if the nearest business still open is 3 miles away.
Has more bars & razorwire than death row.
All the grafitti names on the buildings have X's across them.
Only buildings standing are from second to last century .
More tennis shoes hanging from the wires than on the streets
It might be bad.

Ive been in neighborhoods the Sun was afraid to shine in !


----------



## Uber Crack (Jul 19, 2017)

tohunt4me said:


> Now if the nearest business still open is 3 miles away.
> Has more bars & razorwire than death row.
> All the grafitti names on the buildings have X's across them.
> Only buildings standing are from second to last century .
> ...


If there's a pit bull in every front yard.
If there are red lights or green lights at the front doors...


----------



## tohunt4me (Nov 23, 2015)

No. The pit bulls are stolen for dog fights or eaten.
All outside lights are stolen.

If you leave your front door open a second and 3 five year olds line up repeating everything they see out loud so they can go home and give a shopping list .


----------



## Alexxx_Uber (Sep 3, 2018)

Some comments are really interesting- the guys simply approve the wild driving behavior- oh and trying to make the shortest sarcastic funny comments-are you the same drivers who enter the traffic ramp jams from top of the line instead of end?
attitude is like they are the best driver and others don’t know how to drive ... dude you are not Michael Shumacher


----------



## JimKE (Oct 28, 2016)

If I can be serious for a moment, I have two suggestions:

*What I would do* is just drive the pax, and en route select last ride on the driver app. Drop off. Leave.
If you really don't want to go to the area, just tell the rider it's a high-crime area where you have had problems in the past and you're not going there. Be prepared for a complaint of racism, but keep in mind that it's only Lyft, so no big deal if you get deactivated.


----------



## Alexxx_Uber (Sep 3, 2018)

That’s my whole point - if we feel unsafe about driving somewhere, why should we have Lyfts gun on our head to force us to do it? It’s not making sense at all. We need some actions here. We need to raise voices


----------



## BikingBob (May 29, 2018)

Go Trenton Thunder!


----------



## Gtown Driver (Aug 26, 2018)

You shouldn't even have to take people into bad neighberhoods with Lyft. Once you click arrive on Lyft it shows where they are going (just click it way before you actually get to them). If they going to South Central, cancel on them and take the small ding to your acceptance rate and move out. Only Uber do you actually have to take talk to the customer or start the ride beforehand. On Lyft you can discretely screen and get out of there without them being able to rate you.


----------



## JimKE (Oct 28, 2016)

Alexxx_Uber said:


> if we feel unsafe about driving somewhere, why should we have *Lyfts gun on our head to force us to do it?* It's not making sense at all.


*The part that makes no sense* is the ridiculous claim that Lyft (or Uber) have the power to force us to do anything. They don't.

Uber and Lyft offer us rides. We accept or decline. We complete the ride or cancel. What's the hard part???

Nobody needs to strike any silly symbolic clown pose like "raising voices." Just make a decision and move on with the rest of your life.


----------



## Alexxx_Uber (Sep 3, 2018)

JimKE said:


> *The part that makes no sense* is the ridiculous claim that Lyft (or Uber) have the power to force us to do anything. They don't.
> 
> Uber and Lyft offer us rides. We accept or decline. We complete the ride or cancel. What's the hard part???
> 
> Nobody needs to strike any silly symbolic clown pose like "raising voices." Just make a decision and move on with the rest of your life.


So what you say is that if we need the pennies we have to risk our lives


----------



## Cableguynoe (Feb 14, 2017)

Alexxx_Uber said:


> So what you say is that if we need the pennies we have to risk our lives


yes that's exactly what he said


----------



## Alexxx_Uber (Sep 3, 2018)

Cableguynoe said:


> yes that's exactly what he said
> 
> View attachment 265315


So sad


----------



## Iann (Oct 17, 2017)

Just tell the Pax that there's a school near their address and you're not allowed within 1000 feet for safety reasons.


----------



## JimKE (Oct 28, 2016)

Alexxx_Uber said:


> So what you say is that if we need the pennies we have to risk our lives


No, I didn't say that at all.

You need to stop whining and start thinking.

Any driver who proceeds with any ride which makes them feel unsafe for any reason is just plain stupid. And we can't fix stupid here on UP.

Nobody -- and no company -- has the ability to _force_ you to do anything. Make your own decisions; that's your job. If you can't do that, find another job that's a better fit for you.


----------



## Alexxx_Uber (Sep 3, 2018)

JimKE said:


> No, I didn't say that at all.
> 
> You need to stop whining and start thinking.
> 
> ...


Dude there is a cycle here. I don't wanna give ride to pax bc there is 90% chance of problem. Now pax complains to Lyft and Lyft deactivate me ....


----------



## JimKE (Oct 28, 2016)

Alexxx_Uber said:


> Dude there is a cycle here. I don't wanna give ride to pax bc there is 90% chance of problem. Now pax complains to Lyft and Lyft deactivate me ....


Your choice, big guy!

You had one legitimately bad experience using your approach, and asked for advice here. But in the end, you are the only one who can make those decisions. Do whatever you think best.


----------



## Uber Crack (Jul 19, 2017)

Alexxx_Uber said:


> Dude there is a cycle here. I don't wanna give ride to pax bc there is 90% chance of problem. Now pax complains to Lyft and Lyft deactivate me ....


Based on your limited experience it may seem like a 90% problem but in reality it is not. It's simply giving a ride, don't accept further trips until you feel you're comfortable where you are. There's rarely ever a problem. In my experience of at least 300 rides into lower income areas and zero problems there I'd have to say I've had 0% issues. Actually I've met some very nice people, tbh some better people than from affluent areas. I think it's just a newish driver concern. By all means be cautious but that goes for anywhere you drive.
There is risk involved with any ride you do. You have to determine whether you're comfortable with that risk.


----------



## FlashedBlaze (Sep 30, 2018)

I usually don't do pickups from the hood, only drop-offs. I go offline right after the drop off and book it out of there. You did the right thing by getting out and not taking anybody in the hood.

My advice is make sure your packing a firearm and also have a front and rear facing dashcam. Your life is mostly valued at this point, so take full advantage of it.


----------



## Woohaa (Jan 15, 2017)

Alexxx_Uber said:


> Bad hood is obvious- everybody knows. Define what


I'm guessing "bad good refers to an over sampling off azzholes. That's why I pretty much avoid Beverly Hills.


----------



## Alexxx_Uber (Sep 3, 2018)

JimKE said:


> Your choice, big guy!
> 
> You had one legitimately bad experience using your approach, and asked for advice here. But in the end, you are the only one who can make those decisions. Do whatever you think best.


I'm stock in a loop.
I want to work ride share.
I want to be safe. 
I refuse some rides due to safety concerns.
Rider complains. 
Lyft deactivating me. 
I can't work rideshare.
I like to work rideshare.

It's complicated , looks like a rocket science how to manage this job ...


----------



## SuzeCB (Oct 30, 2016)

Alexxx_Uber said:


> That's my whole point - if we feel unsafe about driving somewhere, why should we have Lyfts gun on our head to force us to do it? It's not making sense at all. We need some actions here. We need to raise voices


It's illegal in NJ to refuse a ride because of the destination, not only an U/L rule. Taxis are subject to it, as well.

Considering all of your posts, I'm trying to figure out if you're just trolling. On the chance that you're not, this job obviously isn't for you, IMHO.


----------



## OtherUbersdo (May 17, 2018)

From reading this and your other posts I have come to the conclusion that you are either trolling or to scared to live , let alone drive in NJ .

Trenton has some rough edges to be sure but come on . And let me get this straight it was a high crime area in Trenton with herds of deer roaming the street . 

Stay home . Lock your doors .


----------



## Uber Crack (Jul 19, 2017)

Maybe research other posts on this topic on this forum as it has been discussed extensively and got pretty heated before. Don't take any comments personally. We are all different.


----------



## Ezridax (Aug 3, 2017)

OtherUbersdo said:


> From reading this and your other posts I have come to the conclusion that you are either trolling or to scared to live , let alone drive in NJ .
> 
> Trenton has some rough edges to be sure but come on . And let me get this straight it was a high crime area in Trenton with herds of deer roaming the street .
> 
> Stay home . Lock your doors .


I got robbed by a dear once.


----------



## Christinebitg (Jun 29, 2018)

Uber Crack said:


> If the app is on you're on Uber's insurance, you know for the bullet holes and stuff; and the life insurance if you are signed up with it.
> 
> I drive anyone anywhere. I used to turn the app off and go to where I felt more comfortable when I was new and didn't know certain areas but now I feel fine and safe.


When I was newer, I worried a bit about some of the tougher areas. After a while, I started to get comfortable with it. Personally I think it helps that I use trade dress. Anyhow, if there are thugs there, they know I'm not getting paid in cash.

Quick comment on the insurance issue. When the app is on and you're on line, there are three different situations, when you're not on a trip, when you're en route to a pickup, and when you have a rider in your car. The insurance coverage is different in all of them.

Christine


----------



## logistics (Jun 7, 2017)

Alexxx_Uber said:


> Dude there is a cycle here. I don't wanna give ride to pax bc there is 90% chance of problem. Now pax complains to Lyft and Lyft deactivate me ....


Maybe you shouldn't be a driver. Every job isn't for everyone. Why would you take a job if there is a 90% chance of a problem. How did you manage to support yourself before Rideshare?


----------



## Steve_TX (Feb 2, 2016)

Iann said:


> Just tell the Pax that there's a school near their address and you're not allowed within 1000 feet for safety reasons.


That or tell them your name is Mo White and your damn ankle monitor goes off like crazy anytime you're near a school.


----------



## Pulledclear (Oct 31, 2017)

Sorry Shaniqua we refer to that area as “the forbidden zone”.


----------



## Stevie The magic Unicorn (Apr 3, 2018)

No way Jose...

There's no way i would take you plus 6 kids in a Camry with no car seats. That's 4 unbuckled children tickets plus it looks like at least 2-3 no car seat tickets...


----------



## Tdizzle22 (Sep 21, 2016)

you guys need an excuse to refuse a ride? cancel and move on. no explanation needed. on longer trips i usually let one ping go by using the decline button..then on the second one i accept it and then cancel(if needed)once i drop off current pax.


----------



## HotUberMess (Feb 25, 2018)

Alexxx_Uber said:


> I'm sworn to not to give rides heading to bad hood. Just tryto make up the best excuse. Seriously


Seriously, that's destination discrimination.

You are allowed to refuse any rider if you feel unsafe but you can't refuse a rider because she lives in the hood. (Well you can, but she is going to know what's up).

All she has to do is claim to Uber or Lyft that you refused because she lives in the hood. I bet they'll give you three strikes before you get deactivated.

If you have qualms about driving in the hood just make the drop and shut off your app.


----------



## Ride-Share-Risk-Manager (Mar 16, 2017)

HotUberMess said:


> Seriously, that's destination discrimination.
> 
> You are allowed to refuse any rider if you feel unsafe but you can't refuse a rider because she lives in the hood. (Well you can, but she is going to know what's up).
> 
> ...


In order to avoid or severely limit driving into the hood do the following:

1. Severely limit your Lyft aka GhettoCar driving. Lyft rides and especially 90 % of their shared rides all end in the hood.

2. Don't do shared rides on Lyft. They all end in the hood ! With Lyft shared ride you also lose any ability to pre qualify the second and third passengers that they will put in your car while driving through the hood. They will allocate the crappiest of passengers and stick them in your car.

3. Wait for surge rides. Passengers who live in the hood typically wont pay surge.

4. Only do Uber Pool during daylight hours in case you end up in the hood. The hood is safer during daylight hours.

5. Only pick up Uber Pools in nice safe neighborhoods so that you get a better quality of passenger (even if they are a cheapskate headed to the hood)

6. When heading to the hood, turn off the accepting new rides button. Turn it back on when you have safely left the hood and are back in a good safe neighborhood.

7. Confirm passenger pick up locations via text. If passenger is at a fast food joint, they are 95% likely to be going to the hood. Hit cancel.

8. Know your driving territory and decide what areas you are not comfortable picking up passengers due to the danger of being parked in the hood. This is called redlining and is illegal. However, my redlines are very clear about where I will not pick up passengers regardless of the surge, their rating etc. My redlines include 90 percent of Paterson, West, North and South Newark, the Greenville section of Jersey City, Downtown Elizabeth, all of Irvington and Orange, the Hollow section of Morristown and certain buildings in Teaneck, Englewood and Hackensack.


----------



## Alexxx_Uber (Sep 3, 2018)

HotUberMess said:


> Seriously, that's destination discrimination.
> 
> You are allowed to refuse any rider if you feel unsafe but you can't refuse a rider because she lives in the hood. (Well you can, but she is going to know what's up).
> 
> ...


Yeah that seems the only solution... drop off and log off the app until I'm out of the hood. In addition I one star those rides, so I hope gradually I decrease my chance of going to hoods over time. That's all I'm thinking of currently



Ride-Share-Risk-Manager said:


> In order to avoid or severely limit driving into the hood do the following:
> 
> 1. Severely limit your Lyft aka GhettoCar driving. Lyft rides and especially 90 % of their shared rides all end in the hood.
> 
> ...


Loved your comment! It matches my experiences quite well! I'm still in the learning curve though, but parts of your recommendations are in my to do list immediately. Let's see how it goes! Again, some of your lines are very very true about possibility of hood headed pax!


----------



## JimKE (Oct 28, 2016)

Alexxx_Uber said:


> Yeah that seems the only solution... drop off and log off the app until I'm out of the hood.


You're making this *much* more difficult than it is in real life.

With both Uber and Lyft, you can avoid additional ride requests with a simple selection. With Uber, it's "Stop New Ride Requests" or something similar, and with Lyft it's "Last Ride." With both, the app will not add rides to your queue, and once you drop off it will automatically put you offline.

The other thing you can do if you get a ride added to your queue is simply ignore it. Drop off, begin your drive out of the area you don't like, and either the pax or company will cancel the ride. Then log off to be sure you don't get any more rides until you choose to log back on.


> In addition I one star those rides, so I hope gradually I decrease my chance of going to hoods over time. That's all I'm thinking of currently


One-starring pax has nothing to do with ride destinations, and is likely to* hurt you more than the ride*r. If they notice, they will 1* you back. That 1* will knock your rating down and it takes a lot of attaboys to bring up one awshit.

In addition, they may (probably will) make a complaint and both companies have very limited tolerance for complaints -- especially complaints involving race or gender discrimination.


----------



## Alexxx_Uber (Sep 3, 2018)

JimKE said:


> You're making this *much* more difficult than it is in real life.
> 
> With both Uber and Lyft, you can avoid additional ride requests with a simple selection. With Uber, it's "Stop New Ride Requests" or something similar, and with Lyft it's "Last Ride." With both, the app will not add rides to your queue, and once you drop off it will automatically put you offline.
> 
> ...


Very true about the pings/requests. I do those often, but sometimes I simply forgot. Those are the times unwanted pings/rides come up. Not a big deal anyways, as there are many ways to live with it.
I taught one starring Lyft pax will unpair them from me. Not true?
As I'm not in a very populated area, my assumption is that at some point I unpair good number of hood headed pax just by 1-starring them. About rating, I normally give them first a 5 star, but the day after, I one star them. So they probably won't notice it's me (or at least less chance I guess).
I don't know everything anyways, I need to continue optimizing and experiencing ....


----------



## Woohaa (Jan 15, 2017)

Pulledclear said:


> Sorry Shaniqua we refer to that area as "the forbidden zone".


You'd be better off telling Becky that her and her entitled, no-tipping Millennial friends aren't going to BH in rush hour traffic in your car right now.


----------



## Pulledclear (Oct 31, 2017)

Woohaa said:


> You'd be better off telling Becky that her and her entitled, no-tipping Millennial friends aren't going to BH in rush hour traffic in your car right now.


Heh?


----------



## merryon2nd (Aug 31, 2016)

*sigh* Honestly bro, this probably isn't the gig for you. You really don't have the self confidence to pull it off. 
I'm not trying to be insulting or anything. But these people. They smell fear and unease like the kid from 6th Sense sees dead people. And Lyft is the most guilty of them all. Its where all the Uber rejects end up because they were banned for...abusing the system and/or driver. 
Most times, even bad neighborhoods, aren't really that bad if the vibe you send out is right. If you're nervous, people pick up on that. They make you a target, and you make yourself a victim.
I've driven Princeton, Camden *sometimes*, Trenton, Darby, Philly badlands... Most of the people I pick up end up being pretty cool, and thankful. Say most drivers run, ignore their ride requests. But I generally have a chill demeanor unless you give me a reason not to, and can adjust rapidly to make almost anyone feel comfortable and at ease. 
While some of the neighborhoods up there are crap, most of the people that live there, only live there because low resources prevent them from actually being somewhere else. Which also happens to be why the crime rates are so high. Everybody's got them bills to pay. And everyone's gonna do whatever they have to in order to make sure they are, indeed, paid. 
If you insist on driving, then make sure you're as comfortable as you can be in your own car. If you're really that nervous about what COULD happen, carry a mag light flashlight. LOTS of light, and its heavy enough that if something goes down, it can be used as a bludgeon too. 

BTW: You're totally right. You were totally gonna lose your car if you had stopped/slowed down. 

OR: It could have been a pax that forgot something in your car.

I had a tailgate rage issue a few times. I was driving my old Sierra. First time I got angry, slammed on the brakes, and let him destroy his front end on my metal bumper and laughed all the way home. It was a Honda with Audi looking headlights. Definitely aftermarket, definitely A LOT of money to replace 
Second time I sped up, faked out a turn while pulling over, let the dude pass me, and then returned the favor. It looked like the same car. But a different color. Probably WAS and was afraid I'd called the cops.
Turns out the guy was a car thief, got caught and arrested a week later... And was released on bail and subsequently disappeared. lmao


----------



## Alexxx_Uber (Sep 3, 2018)

merryon2nd said:


> *sigh* Honestly bro, this probably isn't the gig for you. You really don't have the self confidence to pull it off.
> I'm not trying to be insulting or anything. But these people. They smell fear and unease like the kid from 6th Sense sees dead people. And Lyft is the most guilty of them all. Its where all the Uber rejects end up because they were banned for...abusing the system and/or driver.
> Most times, even bad neighborhoods, aren't really that bad if the vibe you send out is right. If you're nervous, people pick up on that. They make you a target, and you make yourself a victim.
> I've driven Princeton, Camden *sometimes*, Trenton, Darby, Philly badlands... Most of the people I pick up end up being pretty cool, and thankful. Say most drivers run, ignore their ride requests. But I generally have a chill demeanor unless you give me a reason not to, and can adjust rapidly to make almost anyone feel comfortable and at ease.
> ...


This is a tough job for me ... but I wanna give it a try ... optimize gradually and build up a routine. 
I'm not a super scared person, but, within one month if driving here, I have seen a couple of issue, and always back there in Trenton. So I learn that something is wrong over there. 
Honestly that car chase was not normal. I don't really think he was pissed by my driving. When I speeded up quite much, he speeded up too, he didn't keep a normal speed. In addition he made a few turns after my turns as well. His attitude was more like trying to tell me something is wrong with my car and guiding me to stop. Rather than being pissed of by my low speed. He wanted me to STOP, not to speed up, I'm sure.


----------



## Pulledclear (Oct 31, 2017)

merryon2nd said:


> *sigh* Honestly bro, this probably isn't the gig for you. You really don't have the self confidence to pull it off.
> I'm not trying to be insulting or anything. But these people. They smell fear and unease like the kid from 6th Sense sees dead people. And Lyft is the most guilty of them all. Its where all the Uber rejects end up because they were banned for...abusing the system and/or driver.
> Most times, even bad neighborhoods, aren't really that bad if the vibe you send out is right. If you're nervous, people pick up on that. They make you a target, and you make yourself a victim.
> I've driven Princeton, Camden *sometimes*, Trenton, Darby, Philly badlands... Most of the people I pick up end up being pretty cool, and thankful. Say most drivers run, ignore their ride requests. But I generally have a chill demeanor unless you give me a reason not to, and can adjust rapidly to make almost anyone feel comfortable and at ease.
> ...


What could possibly go wrong? LOL Great work you're going places!


----------



## SuzeCB (Oct 30, 2016)

Alexxx_Uber said:


> Very true about the pings/requests. I do those often, but sometimes I simply forgot. Those are the times unwanted pings/rides come up. Not a big deal anyways, as there are many ways to live with it.
> I taught one starring Lyft pax will unpair them from me. Not true?
> As I'm not in a very populated area, my assumption is that at some point I unpair good number of hood headed pax just by 1-starring them. About rating, I normally give them first a 5 star, but the day after, I one star them. So they probably won't notice it's me (or at least less chance I guess).
> I don't know everything anyways, I need to continue optimizing and experiencing ....


You give out 1* just because someone can't afford to live in a better neighborhood? You're *that* guy? What makes you so special? You're just a U/L driver!


----------



## Alexxx_Uber (Sep 3, 2018)

SuzeCB said:


> You give out 1* just because someone can't afford to live in a better neighborhood? You're *that* guy? What makes you so special? You're just a U/L driver!


Honestly, I hate to do that too ... but having a couple issues by driving in that area, I realize I need to put my safety at first, no matter how cruel it is. Sorry.


----------



## merryon2nd (Aug 31, 2016)

Alexxx_Uber said:


> This is a tough job for me ... but I wanna give it a try ... optimize gradually and build up a routine.
> I'm not a super scared person, but, within one month if driving here, I have seen a couple of issue, and always back there in Trenton. So I learn that something is wrong over there.
> Honestly that car chase was not normal. I don't really think he was pissed by my driving. When I speeded up quite much, he speeded up too, he didn't keep a normal speed. In addition he made a few turns after my turns as well. His attitude was more like trying to tell me something is wrong with my car and guiding me to stop. Rather than being pissed of by my low speed. He wanted me to STOP, not to speed up, I'm sure.


Yup, he wanted you to stop. Probably had someone in the back seat hiding, laying down, who would come out and jack you. It's actually common to see this in some areas. This is what they tried doing to me. You did absolutely the right thing by drawing attention to yourself and continuing to drive. 
Believe me, I understand that this can be hard for some people. Honestly, its good for you to get out of your comfort zone and give it a try. You'll learn things about yourself that you wouldn't have otherwise, maybe fix a few things, build yourself up a bit. You'll start seeing patterns, and understanding people and their mannerisms better.



Pulledclear said:


> What could possibly go wrong? LOL Great work you're going places!


LMAO, I've been plenty of places, and been in plenty of crappy situations. I've been a racer/built race cars, a mechanic, a car salesperson, a parts specialist/car part inventory specialist. This is a down time for me. Doctors tell me I'll be good to go after another year of physical therapy from a serious on-the-job injury, then I'll be back in a shop, making my flat hourly and forgetting all about this foray into crapville. This is just like driving through Tijuana. Plenty can go wrong, if you let it by not understanding how to read people. My entire existence has been reading people. Honestly, this is probably one of the LEAST stressful jobs I've ever had.


----------



## Alexxx_Uber (Sep 3, 2018)

merryon2nd said:


> Yup, he wanted you to stop. Probably had someone in the back seat hiding, laying down, who would come out and jack you. It's actually common to see this in some areas. This is what they tried doing to me. You did absolutely the right thing by drawing attention to yourself and continuing to drive.
> Believe me, I understand that this can be hard for some people. Honestly, its good for you to get out of your comfort zone and give it a try. You'll learn things about yourself that you wouldn't have otherwise, maybe fix a few things, build yourself up a bit. You'll start seeing patterns, and understanding people and their mannerisms better.
> 
> LMAO, I've been plenty of places, and been in plenty of crappy situations. I've been a racer/built race cars, a mechanic, a car salesperson, a parts specialist/car part inventory specialist. This is a down time for me. Doctors tell me I'll be good to go after another year of physical therapy from a serious on-the-job injury, then I'll be back in a shop, making my flat hourly and forgetting all about this foray into crapville. This is just like driving through Tijuana. Plenty can go wrong, if you let it by not understanding how to read people. My entire existence has been reading people. Honestly, this is probably one of the LEAST stressful jobs I've ever had.


Yeah , at some point I put my gear to sport mode and flatened the pedal, going really fast - but the guy was still trying to reach me. Indeed once he realized he can't catch me, he gave up. Also, I was driving toward the good area gradually


----------



## SuzeCB (Oct 30, 2016)

Alexxx_Uber said:


> Honestly, I hate to do that too ... but having a couple issues by driving in that area, I realize I need to put my safety at first, no matter how cruel it is. Sorry.


Then find another job. Seriously. Closing yourself in a small, confined space is potentially dangerous.

And, for the record, I drove all sorts of neighborhoods. It was the well-heeled professionals from the best neighborhoods of multi-million dollar homes that gave me the most trouble. One was a guy from a home at the tippy-top of a private road in North Caldwell. He got in and started beating on his wife.

The other was a HIGHLY respected corporate attorney tri-state wide from Montclair that had to be removed from my car by 3 police officers at gunpoint, and who STILL jumped around in the street, waving his arms and screaming. He had been heading home to his mansion on Upper Mountain Ave.

Never had a problem in the hood. I've driven them all... gangbangers (red, blue, and yellow), drug dealers, pimps, hookers of all gender-persuasions, young and old. They're all "Yes, Ma'am/No, Ma'am/Thank you, Ma'am".

You're afraid of the wrong people, and your system of one-starring people just because they're poor is disgustingly offensive.

Be careful. What goes around comes around, and it usually picks up speed and momentum along the way.


----------



## Gtown Driver (Aug 26, 2018)

Just take them there and then turn off new requests so you can dip out of there. Everytime I've had trouble in the hood it's because I kept my app on once I got to the hood. If you not a hood person or just not feeling in the hood mood turn off requests and get out.


----------



## Pulledclear (Oct 31, 2017)

"LMAO, I've been plenty of places, and been in plenty of crappy situations. I've been a racer/built race cars, a mechanic, a car salesperson, a parts specialist/car part inventory specialist. This is a down time for me. Doctors tell me I'll be good to go after another year of physical therapy from a serious on-the-job injury, then I'll be back in a shop, making my flat hourly and forgetting all about this foray into crapville. This is just like driving through Tijuana. Plenty can go wrong, if you let it by not understanding how to read people. My entire existence has been reading people. Honestly, this is probably one of the LEAST stressful jobs I've ever had."

Terrific! Great work you're going places.


----------



## Alexxx_Uber (Sep 3, 2018)

SuzeCB said:


> Then find another job. Seriously. Closing yourself in a small, confined space is potentially dangerous.
> 
> And, for the record, I drove all sorts of neighborhoods. It was the well-heeled professionals from the best neighborhoods of multi-million dollar homes that gave me the most trouble. One was a guy from a home at the tippy-top of a private road in North Caldwell. He got in and started beating on his wife.
> 
> ...


You are judging me wrongly in many levels ... Seems like a misunderstanding. I don't care if an area is rich or poor. I just care about my safety. When I give a ride to a hood headed pax, regardless of good or bad pax, I will not accept any request until I am out of the hood. This is a loss for me, waste of time, miles, and fare. I need to have a way to tell Lyft to unpair those pax from me. This increases my chance of staying around my safe zone. If there is another tool for unpairing rather than one starring (it seems 3 stars is ok for unpair as well), please let me know. Oh and I don't do this only to pax to the hoods, I do it to some rich pax going to their home in an out of town suburb. For those paxes, I will need to come back to town as well, because there is no ping over there.



SuzeCB said:


> Then find another job. Seriously. Closing yourself in a small, confined space is potentially dangerous.
> 
> And, for the record, I drove all sorts of neighborhoods. It was the well-heeled professionals from the best neighborhoods of multi-million dollar homes that gave me the most trouble. One was a guy from a home at the tippy-top of a private road in North Caldwell. He got in and started beating on his wife.
> 
> ...


You are judging me wrong on many levels. But it's ok, it's your opinion anyways, I don't have any attitude toward it.


----------



## Brian G. (Jul 5, 2016)

I have my Boston Celtics hat showing in my back seats. I'm a white baller and fan of basketball but it usually keeps things cool when I pick up in less desirable areas here in Boston plus I love old school rap and R&B jams so that likely wins black females as we sing a long to them. I do not drive nights though where most of the crime goes down. During the day any hood is fine.


----------



## JimKE (Oct 28, 2016)

Alexxx_Uber said:


> You are judging me wrongly in many levels ...
> 
> You are judging me wrong on many levels. But it's ok, it's your opinion anyways, I don't have any attitude toward it.


As you said, it's a matter of opinion.

My personal opinion is that Suze has you absolutely nailed correctly.

This is really not a job meant for you. Find something better before you get deactivated...or hurt.


----------



## mbd (Aug 27, 2018)

TalK sports . My lowest rating from the hood a 4. No late night driving for me.
When ratings go to 5... the rich purposely downgrade... only when it is a 5.. when not a 5, then no problem.


----------



## Jinxstone (Feb 19, 2016)

Alexxx_Uber said:


> I was driving 10 mph above speed limit, in a deer loaded area, at 11:30 pm


I don't know how different Jersey is from Chicago but I do know there's no deer running across unlit, one-lane roads in our hood.


----------



## OtherUbersdo (May 17, 2018)

Jinxstone said:


> I don't know how different Jersey is from Chicago but I do know there's no deer running across unlit, one-lane roads in our hood.


 To be fair they can pop up just about anywhere now but I highly doubt there are herds running around the streets of the more urban areas of Trenton .


----------



## Christinebitg (Jun 29, 2018)

OtherUbersdo said:


> To be fair they can pop up just about anywhere now but I highly doubt there are herds running around the streets of the more urban areas of Trenton .


I volunteer as a driver at a music festival in the Texas hill country. We drive whenever needed by the festival.

I've had times on the 90 minute trip in to the San Antonio airport when I saw multiple deer carcasses on the side of the road.

Christine


----------



## Alexxx_Uber (Sep 3, 2018)

OtherUbersdo said:


> To be fair they can pop up just about anywhere now but I highly doubt there are herds running around the streets of the more urban areas of Trenton .


You are right. But I was driving from Trenton toward Princeton via via 206, not RT1. There are MANY deers on road 206 and around it.



Jinxstone said:


> I don't know how different Jersey is from Chicago but I do know there's no deer running across unlit, one-lane roads in our hood.


My area is well known for high number of deer accidents specially in mating season october and November


----------



## Christinebitg (Jun 29, 2018)

Alexxx_Uber said:


> There are MANY deers on road...


We have places like that here in middle of Houston. Especially in the nightclub areas.

Oh wait, that's not what you meant... 

Christine


----------



## Cary Grant (Jul 14, 2015)

Everyone thinks I'm a cop. Even the police ask me what agency I work for. People in bad 'hoods don't bother me. Sometimes, when I roll up with my windows down, the lookout for the corner crew will mumble "Five oh, shhh." 

I just look over, smile, wink.


----------



## CarpeNoctem (Sep 12, 2018)

Cary Grant said:


> Everyone thinks I'm a cop. Even the police ask me what agency I work for. People in bad 'hoods don't bother me. Sometimes, when I roll up with my windows down, the lookout for the corner crew will mumble "Five oh, shhh."
> 
> I just look over, smile, wink.


These days, that alone makes you a target.

I was driving down the road the other day (not online) and saw a kid (16,17,18) do the finger pistol thing at me.


----------



## Christinebitg (Jun 29, 2018)

Cary Grant said:


> Everyone thinks I'm a cop. Even the police ask me what agency I work for. People in bad 'hoods don't bother me. Sometimes, when I roll up with my windows down, the lookout for the corner crew will mumble "Five oh, shhh."
> 
> I just look over, smile, wink.


You've obviously missed your true calling. 

I hope when law enforcement people ask, you just say "No, I'm just a civilian." For those here who don't know it, that's their term for someone who's not a sworn officer.

My Significant Other's brother is a retired cop in Iowa. Some pretty good stories there. 

C


----------



## Cary Grant (Jul 14, 2015)

Christinebitg said:


> You've obviously missed your true calling.
> 
> I hope when law enforcement people ask, you just say "No, I'm just a civilian." For those here who don't know it, that's their term for someone who's not a sworn officer.
> 
> ...


Good God, NO. I despise all cops.

And I don't confirm or deny anything. I treat them all like mushrooms.


----------



## Guyinbp (Oct 7, 2018)

Uber Crack said:


> Eh I've also had a few sketch things happen driving at night but on the bright side with adrenalin you won't need caffeine for a while. That won't be your last scary experience.
> 
> If the app is off you're on your own insurance. If the app is on you're on Uber's insurance, you know for the bullet holes and stuff; and the life insurance if you are signed up with it.
> 
> ...


That's actually not true. Even if the apps on and you have no one in the car nor are going to a pick-up, you'll be paying for the bullet holes and car damage. If it's on and you are just looking for a ride, their insurance only covers liability so if you hit a gangster and they sue, you'll partially be covered, although the limit is way less than the $1m when you are going to ride or have someone in the car.


----------



## Christinebitg (Jun 29, 2018)

Guyinbp said:


> Even if the apps on and you have no one in the car nor are going to a pick-up, you'll be paying for the bullet holes and car damage.


I think it depends on if you have a rideshare endorsement on your personal coverage.

C


----------



## Guyinbp (Oct 7, 2018)

Christinebitg said:


> I think it depends on if you have a rideshare endorsement on your personal coverage.
> 
> C


Yes your personal insurance would kick in. But so would they with the app off.


----------



## Uber Crack (Jul 19, 2017)

Guyinbp said:


> That's actually not true. Even if the apps on and you have no one in the car nor are going to a pick-up, you'll be paying for the bullet holes and car damage. If it's on and you are just looking for a ride, their insurance only covers liability so if you hit a gangster and they sue, you'll partially be covered, although the limit is way less than the $1m when you are going to ride or have someone in the car.


Thank you for sharing that info. Do you know if that is the same with the life insurance?


----------



## LadyJ8A (Oct 11, 2018)

bad shit could happen ANYWHERE!
the suburbs and rich villages have crazies drug addicts murderers and robbers too
passengers need to get home you kinda have to take the risk but get a dash cam put stickers on your car like "this vehicle is under surveillance" to scare them away. i dont know what kind of fool would rob an uber driver most often uber drivers have cams and are being tracked.


----------



## Immoralized (Nov 7, 2017)

OP is a troll.  He makes click bait threads.

They are highly entertaining though. But I do not reckon he has ever driven for rideshare 

One of OP other posts.



Alexxx_Uber said:


> had a bad experience tonight - arrived at the pax location and parked at the end of the parked cars at about 10 steps from the pax location. Texted her upon my arrival, but she called and insisted that I have to drive exactly in front of her at the pizza place. It was a single lane street and she wanted me to do double park and block other cars. I moved on and reached in front of her and explained to her that what she asked was dangerous and against the law - she kept calling me common, calm down, calm down ...
> I moved a bit forward and parked at the next safe spot, and then she arrived. I told her that I canceled the ride already because I fear for my safety. Then she called me a f* racial religious attack. I told her that I have the recording and will report the Uber. I did report, they filed it, and refunded my cancellation fee. I will look forward their following up.
> Be aware that the pax rate was 4.96 ...


People that think he just hates the poor... Well that wrong.



mbd said:


> language shockingly f bomb ...we are talking rich neighborhoods, highly
> Educated , crowd....time after time
> Is this regular talk??? Also, plastic surgery talk is common. Cheating very common... they will use the bi*** word
> On neighboring female
> ...


----------



## gambler1621 (Nov 14, 2017)

38 Specisl (the band), and Panic 911 (the show). Just remember, "when seconds count, the cops are only minutes away".


----------



## 404NofFound (Jun 13, 2018)

It is because poor people can afford rides.


----------



## Las Vegas Dude (Sep 3, 2018)

Bad things can happen in any neighborhood.


----------



## Guerosdaddy (Aug 29, 2016)

Quit driving at night. Or just quit driving. Period.


----------



## To Mega Therion (Apr 21, 2018)

How are you still writing posts if you were "scared to death literally"? Are you a ghost?


----------



## ANT 7 (Oct 14, 2018)

I'll drop in the hood....but won't pick up.


----------



## wontgetfooledagain (Jul 3, 2018)

You don't need an excuse, just refuse who and where you want.


----------



## uberwalt (Jul 27, 2018)

Alexxx_Uber said:


> picked up a Lyft pax in good neighborhood at 11pm, but the destination was in bad hood. Pax was fine. Dropped her off and turned off Lyft as I didn't want to pickup from the hood. In my return route, in one of the one lane dark back roads a car tailgated me and started high beam flashing and horn. I was scared to death literally. Put the gear on sport mode, turned on warning lights, and pushed my horn continuously, and ran with max speed toward campus area which I knew is full of cops. The asshole gave up after couple miles fortunately. I think he wanted to rob me ...


Trenton at 11 PM? Nothing good happens around midnight. Too bad you can't pack heat in NJ.


----------



## MarkR (Jul 26, 2015)

Alexxx_Uber said:


> picked up a Lyft pax in good neighborhood at 11pm, but the destination was in bad hood. Pax was fine. Dropped her off and turned off Lyft as I didn't want to pickup from the hood. In my return route, in one of the one lane dark back roads a car tailgated me and started high beam flashing and horn. I was scared to death literally. Put the gear on sport mode, turned on warning lights, and pushed my horn continuously, and ran with max speed toward campus area which I knew is full of cops. The asshole gave up after couple miles fortunately. I think he wanted to rob me ...


I know when I dropped off in Newark, NJ (afternoon) I flipped the app off and head right to Parkway.


----------



## Nashuber1 (Oct 20, 2018)

1)say I do not have business licence to drive to that area. 
2) Lyft has a preview of the location wants you select arrived and just cancel if you do not want to go there.
3) Tell rider something wrong with your car and cannot engage drive mode
4) tell rider your app stopped working and your phone has hanged


----------



## Alexxx_Uber (Sep 3, 2018)

Nashuber1 said:


> 1)say I do not have business licence to drive to that area.
> 2) Lyft has a preview of the location wants you select arrived and just cancel if you do not want to go there.
> 3) Tell rider something wrong with your car and cannot engage drive mode
> 4) tell rider your app stopped working and your phone has hanged


Best answer - thanks a lot



uberwalt said:


> Trenton at 11 PM? Nothing good happens around midnight. Too bad you can't pack heat in NJ.


Stay away from Trenton!


----------



## RoWode12 (May 12, 2018)

SuzeCB said:


> Then find another job. Seriously. Closing yourself in a small, confined space is potentially dangerous.
> 
> And, for the record, I drove all sorts of neighborhoods. It was the well-heeled professionals from the best neighborhoods of multi-million dollar homes that gave me the most trouble. One was a guy from a home at the tippy-top of a private road in North Caldwell. He got in and started beating on his wife.
> 
> ...


Your experience lines up very closely to mine. Yea, I've had problem pax from all socioeconomic backgrounds-but in general, the working class, gangbangers, pimps, etc., just want to get from A to B. They're not entitled. They're not condescending. And they always say "ma'am." (I hate that BTW, but I get that it's a sign of respect.)

I've also had very few bad ratings from these pax in "bad hoods." They are usually amazed that I have a clean car, chargers, that I'm a friendly and respectful "white girl," and was willing to pick them up at 3am.

They are genuinely appreciative to be picked up and that is a sad contrast to the 1%ers.

That's just my experience.


----------



## Zaarc (Jan 21, 2019)

Alexxx_Uber said:


> Again, 11:30 pm, 10 mph above the limit, in area full of deer herds. No I wasn't slow
> 
> You don't know how shitty is that area ... (Trenton).
> I'm seriously looking for a way to refuse rides toward that hood.


I live near Trenton and do a lot of driving in various areas of the city and have not found it to be that scary. I'm more concerned about the horrible street surfaces there. Can I ask specifically what part of town you were in?


----------



## Rushmanyyz (Dec 1, 2017)

The best excuse? Easy - you don't cancel many trips. Uber won't even care then.


----------

